# New member-concerns re: program



## 17658 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi everybody! I am the mother of a 14 year old who. I am, like others here, getting desperate. I really feel that Mike's tapes could help my son. I have ordered them and e-mailed Mike re: concerns that my son is reluctant to do hypnotherapy. He thinks it's "weird". Mike gave me some constructive thoughts re: this and I proceeded to order the tapes. My concern is that I heard a sample of the tape and I am afraid that my son will pick up new worries re: the condition. I.e. He may hear situations that he never worried about before hearing the tapes, ie. I never knew I could get housebound! Hmmm....maybe that could happen to me!"Anyway, does anybody have any experience with younger people or any thoughts that this could actually have a worse effect?Thanks so much,Pam


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Just wanted to say HI. Sorry I cannot help you with this. Hopefully Marilyn will see it and be able to help. She answeres all our questions and will give you her thoughts.Good Luck with your sonTake careKat


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Pam,Thanks for posting -We currently have two 8 year old girls doing the program right now, and in the past we have had a few your son's age complete the program with good results.I have a few suggestions - Firstly, When the program comes, listen to the commentary introduction by yourself. Take notes on anything you think would concern your son or you (every kid is different, so you will know what is best for him). Then listen to the introduction together - put it on pause if he has any questions - or when Mike comes to any areas that you feel need explaining (from your notes). Make sure he understands and have him ask questions - BUT - and this is a big But! Mike does explain things that are useful once you are into the program, and answers questions that the listener may not yet have until they have begun the program - so he may revisit a lot of it later, if he doesn't have questions initually - or has different ones later. This is normal and common for most everyone, regardless of age, who does the program.Also, you can paraphrase the introduction for your son, if you rather have him not listen to it at all. I am suggesting this as a mother of two - and I know this age of 14 can be difficult (tho my son was easier than my daughter!) He will probably think it is "lame" etc. My 18 year old daughter used Mike's relaxation session for her theatre troupe ranging from age 14 - 18 - some of them mocked the idea, called it lame, etc. but she said, tough, we are doing it anyway. And at the end, when they came out of the session, they were AMAZED!!! They said they didn't think it was real, but they were relaxed and felt great and could carry on! (She used it for the tensions of putting on a play, meeting deadlines, stage fright, etc.) So don't let the teenage angst (thinking it is weird) get to you.Mike had a young girl patient who was housebound with IBS and was out of school for 2 years with it - and he helped her and she returned to school no problems. So don't let the housebound issue bother you - rather - say, look, there are kids and adults who have symptoms that are worse than yours, and you are doing something about it now - Mike's program is designed to put a stake in the ground, saying this is as bad as it will get - you will only get better. (Some folks have setbacks because healing isn't always a straight line, and think they are getting worse, but is just that they were better and it seems to be worse, but isn't. Very common - but I am getting ahead of myself.The next thing to suggest is that you do keep in contact with Mike or myself. You can call our toll-free number with a good time to get back to you, and someone will answer any questions you might have. I think that this is a great thing you are doing for your son - it has helped so many young people to feel better - not a magic bullet or a cure, but for most, it has provided the relief they need. Don't have too many worries upfront - be positive with your son - if he thinks it is weird, you can show that it is very medically based and researched - I have listed the studies on this forum (not that a kid would wade through it, but if he sees the list of all the clinical trials and reseach, it may help him to have confidence in the method - and you as well.)So no worries on having a worse effect. The program is a process, and it is a gradual one. Be encouraged and know that others have been helped just like him, and so he can be helped too.And welcome to the BB! Feel free to join us in this forum if you need further support or have more questions.Again, let me know if I or any of us can be of any help - wishing you and your son every success on the journey to feeling better!


----------



## 17658 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you, ladies, for your kind and wise replies. I cannot express to you what a relief to have people understand what this nightmare is all about!You guys "get it"!Marilyn, I appreciate you knowledgable input and will keep touching base about concerns I have through the process.Thank you again!Pam


----------



## 17658 (Jul 7, 2006)

Marilyn,Had another question. My son wants to use the tapes when he goes to bed. I.E. In bed, ready to go to sleep and put the tape on.I know it says it's ok to be asleep but can he be totally in bed and planning to go to sleep?Thanks!Pam


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Absolutely! This is how I listened, and I do believe the vast majority of folks do as well - helps you to sleep and if he falls asleep during the session, that is OK too. There also is a lot of info in the booklet that comes with the program - be sure to read all the way through as lots of questions you may have are addressed there - and on the website as well. Once you have read the booklet and have listened to the introduction, most likely you will have lots of your questions answered, but again, if not, feel free to ask!


----------

